# MK4 wheel fitment?



## geffect (May 1, 2003)

Just a quick question. I plan on running 17x9 ET 20 wheels all around. Will there be any fitment issues on a mk4 golf? Will I need spacers? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

geffect said:


> Just a quick question. I plan on running 17x9 ET 20 wheels all around. Will there be any fitment issues on a mk4 golf? Will I need spacers? Thanks in advance.


Still need more info - coils(brand?) or air? what size tires do you plan on running?


----------



## geffect (May 1, 2003)

JOM coils. Tires are 215/45/17

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vdubdriver6 (May 10, 2013)

since I have a similar issue i wont start a new thread. ON my gti 20th can i put tires sized up as 215/65 R16 ? (my car is completely stock with no spacers etc. not lowered or anything.


----------



## Danielshepard86 (Nov 21, 2013)

Curious as well


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

geffect said:


> JOM coils. Tires are 215/45/17
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


Test fit them you shouldnt have any issues, if you run into any clearance issues you can always add spacers 



dormantgenius1 said:


> 17x9, et20:<p><IMG SRC="http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m156/rippedw/Skyline%20Drive%20-%2011_4_07/DSC_0109_10_11_tonemapped.jpg" BORDER="0"><p><IMG SRC="http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m156/rippedw/Skyline%20Drive%20-%2011_4_07/DSC_0046_7_8_tonemapped.jpg" BORDER="0"><p>





vdubdriver6 said:


> since I have a similar issue i wont start a new thread. ON my gti 20th can i put tires sized up as 215/65 R16 ? (my car is completely stock with no spacers etc. not lowered or anything.


I would stick with the stock tire sizing for 16in that would be 205/55-16


----------



## geffect (May 1, 2003)

This is old. The 17x9 et 20 was all good. Just needed 5mm spacers on the front to clear the brakes. Other than that, they sat nicely flush

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## Danielshepard86 (Nov 21, 2013)

geffect said:


> This is old. The 17x9 et 20 was all good. Just needed 5mm spacers on the front to clear the brakes. Other than that, they sat nicely flush
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


Any pics with them on the car for a visual reference?


----------



## geffect (May 1, 2003)

Wheels are 17x9 ET20. Tires are Falken ziex 612 215/45/17


----------



## Danielshepard86 (Nov 21, 2013)

geffect said:


> Wheels are 17x9 ET20. Tires are Falken ziex 612 215/45/17


Absolutely perfect! Same tire I will run. So just a 5mm spacer in the front? No spacers in rear?


----------



## geffect (May 1, 2003)

I put 5mm on the rear as well to even it out. but not needed to clear anything. The fronts needed the spacer to clear the brakes


----------



## Danielshepard86 (Nov 21, 2013)

geffect said:


> I put 5mm on the rear as well to even it out. but not needed to clear anything. The fronts needed the spacer to clear the brakes


Thanks for your help, this helped me out a ton!


----------

